# Help me choose from these 2 used cars?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

2015 Toyota Yaris LE, automatic , AC, power etc -$14350 "on the road"
OR
2014 Hyundai Elantra GLS, automatic, AC, power etc. - $15000 "on the road"
Both private sales from owner and, coincidentally, both have just 18,ooo km.
Which do you think is the better deal?

(note:I'm getting rid of my 2007 Elantra. I was looking at getting a "smaller" car, and was just about to buy the Yaris, when this Elantra came along today...)


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Is the Elantra a little bit bigger?

Other than that, lets see, the Toyota is a year newer, better quality, and much higher resale.....hmmmm, tough call.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Elantra's about 2 feet longer! 

also note...the 2015 Yaris gets a few "less than stellar" reviews from some, due to it's "basic-ness" (which is what I want!) and apparently it has an old-fashioned 4-speed (automatic) transmission vs some of it's competitors....
the Elantra GLS prob has a few more "bells & whistles" which mean little to me... but I'm wondering if it's not a "better deal...???


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

From a reliability standpoint, gas mileage, resale value and a year newer, the Yaris.
I think the elantra is bigger if this is important. Is it a hatch, coup or sedan. Styling is a a bit better than the Yaris in my opinion.
Why are you looking at a smaller car? Are they in similiar condition?
Are they both the same style? Ie both 2 Dr, 4 Dr, hatch?

If they are the same style and you need a small car for parking, mileage etc, the Yaris hands down.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> 2015 Toyota Yaris LE, automatic , AC, power etc -$14350 "on the road"
> OR
> 2014 Hyundai Elantra GLS, automatic, AC, power etc. - $15000 "on the road"


What is the warranty situation with these? Assuming that Toyota has a 3 year warranty, you're covered until 2018. With the Elantra I think you're covered until 2019. Definitely worth checking into this, could save you a lot of money in case something major fails.


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

james4beach said:


> What is the warranty situation with these? Assuming that Toyota has a 3 year warranty, you're covered until 2018. With the Elantra I think you're covered until 2019. Definitely worth checking into this, could save you a lot of money in case something major fails.


The Toyota should have a 3 year/60,000km comprehensive & 5 year/100,000km powertrain warranty starting from the "in-service" date. If you are planning on keeping the car till the warranty nears expiry, then you don`t really need to split hairs on reliability/consumer reviews between the 2 choices as both are decent these days. BEFORE the purchase, make sure you check the Carproof history report for accidents and that the vehicle does not have a lien.

On a side note Jargey, you always struck me more as a Maserati guy. :smile:


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I've owned several different Toyota models over the years - several Corollas, Sienna and Rav 4. I've never been disappointed. We strayed a few years ago a bought a Honda Civic - which has been plagued with paint peeling problems and snow buildup under the quarter panels. 

Sticking with Toyota from now on.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

My stepson is a mechanic and has worked at both companies and he would say buy the Toyota.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(note to jollybear: We have _2_ cars... the other is a_ Lambourghini...) 
_
Both cars are 4-door sedans, although the Yaris looks a bit more like a hatchback.
Re warranties - good points, but to be honest, in my 48 years of driving, I've never had too much faith or luck with car warranties..
Basically, i want a reliable car to get me from A to B for the next no. of years (5-10?)...which I know both will do.
I'm a "deal" kinda guy ...so I'm trying to decide which is the "best deal" here...????
(full disclosure..I've owned hondas, toyotas & hyundais... I was ready to grab the Yaris, until the Elantra came along...)
Trying to decide TODAY folks!


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

You are not getting a "screaming deal" on the Elantra, check Trader.ca and do a notional search on both models. Here`s a few links to what I found:

http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/Hyundai...003111013207706/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=7_15_23

http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/Hyundai...o/19_10361446_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=10_15_23

http://wwwa.autotrader.ca/a/Hyundai...a/19_10361290_/?showcpo=ShowCPO&orup=17_15_23 ($13,000 with 25,000km`s)

Again....overall condition & accident history of your choices also has a bearing on price.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> ... Trying to decide TODAY folks!


 ... I'm not a cars person but to help you decide. Flip a coin- heads say Toyota, tail says Hyundai. Or is the other way around? Alternatively, try the eenie meenie minnae moe ... method. Good luck on getting the best deal (I think both are fine).


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Toyota


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Toyota > Hyundai

Plus the Yaris says "i am frugal and like a good deal on a great brand" The Elantra says: "i'm a cheap old guy who's favorite color is beige"

:untroubled:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Koogie said:


> Toyota > Hyundai
> 
> Plus the Yaris says "i am frugal and like a good deal on a great brand" The Elantra says: "i'm a cheap old guy who's favorite color is beige"
> 
> :untroubled:


but....I am BOTH those guys!!!!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jollybear said:


> You are not getting a "screaming deal" on the Elantra, check Trader.ca and do a notional search on both models. Here`s a few links to what I found:
> .


maybe not a screaming deal... but it looks like a better deal than those 3...?
(dont forget the $15000 includes sales tax, which here is 15%, so my "first cost" is about $13000)


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

Got it.....if you are planning on driving this car into the ground and seriously don`t care about factory options, pick the one you like better as either one is a decent choice.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The bigger one is better. Easier to: 1) find in NF snowdrifts, and 2) avoid getting hit by a snowplow. Be sure it is not white in colour.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> The bigger one is better. Easier to: 1) find in NF snowdrifts, and 2) avoid getting hit by a snowplow. Be sure it is not white in colour.


very funny!!!! actually it's grey...so i'm afraid i'll blend in with the fog!
do these cars come in bright reflective yellow or orange?


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

Conspicuity tape on the front and back bumpers may help.:-D 

Which car feels more comfortable to drive?( discounting you are used to the elantra).

What color Os the Yaria?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

they're both grey---ish, color's not real important to me....both have 18000km.... t


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

2015 Toyota Yaris LE. Save on gas and maintenance over the next 10 years with Yaris.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe, but there just isn't anything there other than a human can on 4 wheels. Same class as the Nissan Versa or Honda Fit.

https://www.consumerreports.org/cars/toyota/yaris I doubt it will hold up to hard use on Canadian roads. Also https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/toyota/yaris



> However, the Yaris isn't perfect. Its engine power, like those of most cars in the class, isn't particularly strong for highway driving, and its handling is dull. Additionally, its standard manual transmission is difficult to shift, and its available four-speed is outdated. It also comes up short on interior space, and the seats are not particularly comfortable.


My wife's 30something niece had a Yaris as a commuter runabout in downtown Vancouver for a number of years. It was good for that purpose getting from the Mount Pleasant area to work, but had she lived out in somwhere like Abbotsford commuting in on the TCH, that would have been underwhelming. It comes down to what it is used for. Within the city of St. Johns in 3 seasons...okay, but from the suburbs and in wintertime, I wouldn't sit in one.

Added: A subcompact has significant limitations that may not play out well for many years of ownership. I'd limit myself to compact class that makes itself highway worthy.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for input guys....coupla more points:
yes, i've read some of the reviews on the 2015 yaris....not always stellar, as i say...
my current car is an 2007 elantra (bought used) which i've had since 2008. just turned 100000km. i've been generally pleased with it ...as far as cars go...
as you can see i dont put a lot of kms on the car - about 10k per year. very little hiway driving.
And now....guy selling the elantra will now match the same price as the yaris seller!(and Trump thinks HE'S a good negotiator!)
Does that change the playing field?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

SO, why not keep the old car? 

100K is nothing, especially if you have kept it in good condition. It is not as if you are buying a new car. Plus, depending on where you live you may have to pay PST plus any registration fees.

Last time I thought about getting rid of my 97 Camry it had just under 300K on it. Kept it for another two years and gave it to my son. Five years later is is just shy of 400K.

I suggest now is the time to get the most out of your current vehicle.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It's your call, but without having driven either vehicle, I'd go with the one with more comfort and space since you will likely have it a long time. As you say, you don't drive much so. More pleasent to drive out to Gros Morne or Terra Nova or Cornerbrook/Deer Lake. I am not sure though why you even want to replace your current model. Body and accessories falling apart? Can't be the powertrain that is acting up.

FWIW, I am 187000 km on my 2007 Infiniti and no serious thoughts of giving it up any time soon.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....keeping the current 'tra is of course an option.... i know it's in need of a few repair$ tho...annoying leak in gas tank filler neck, suspension is knocking somewhere...and the NL weather is starting to create the inevitable little rust bubbles...(anyone in AB has no idea... )


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

From a purely practical standpoint the Toyota is the winner. If you liked the jazzier job I would say, live it up. 

However the best choice might be to keep the car you have now. 100,000 km is nothing. 300 or 400K without major repairs is within reason for any well kept car today. Get out the owner's manual and do all the recommended service jobs and it should last you another 10 years or more.


----------



## RussT (Jul 11, 2016)

I drove a 2004 Elantra for a number of years. It was a very basic car that served me well without major repairs for 5 years from 2011 until 2016. It had 110,000 km when I bought it and 240,000 km when I scrapped it. In the end it died of rust (body, brake lines, fuel lines and more) but I got my money's worth out of it.

I would consider buying your Elantra if I was in the market. I agree with a few others. Maybe you should do a bit of body work and other repairs and keep it for a few more years. Of course it won't be worth much by then.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Just put a set of Michelins on our 2006 Accord. Plus breaks and fluids. 180Km on it. It is like a new car. As per OP, we have zero thought of trading it.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ian said:


> Just put a set of Michelins on our 2006 Accord. Plus breaks and fluids. 180Km on it. It is like a new car. As per OP, we have zero thought of trading it.


just curious where you live & drive ian?
wondering if your weather & road conditions are as harsh as ours??


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

RussT said:


> I drove a 2004 Elantra for a number of years. It was a very basic car that served me well without major repairs for 5 years from 2011 until 2016. It had 110,000 km when I bought it and 240,000 km when I scrapped it. In the end it died of rust (body, brake lines, fuel lines and more) but I got my money's worth out of it.
> 
> I would consider buying your Elantra if I was in the market. I agree with a few others. Maybe you should do a bit of body work and other repairs and keep it for a few more years. Of course it won't be worth much by then.


same question to russ:
where do you live & drive your car?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It does make a difference with the region in which the vehicle is, whether it is a commuter on salt laden streets in winter, and how/if it is garaged. I've lived in enough regions in Canada to know some are much kinder to vehicles than others.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Haven't you got to s**t or get off the pot soon ? Can't imagine both these cars would stay on the open market for long....


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Koogie said:


> Haven't you got to s**t or get off the pot soon ? Can't imagine both these cars would stay on the open market for long....


Have you not heard? There is a CMF lien on them. Title to either vehicle cannot be transferred until this forum has pronounced upon the issue. It's a privilege vested in all CMF senior members, such as jargey3000:smile:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....as of right now i've decided to (procrastinate again) & keep the old jalopy!......
Thanks al l!!!


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> ....as of right now i've decided to (procrastinate again) & keep the old jalopy!......
> Thanks al l!!!


Yeah, yeah but which one WOULD you have chosen ??

Don't leave the audience hanging....:beguiled:


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> ....as of right now i've decided to (procrastinate again) & keep the old jalopy!......
> Thanks al l!!!


I certainly can't speak for you or your situation, i.e. location, age, financial robustness..... but as I age, I feel more and more just bloody well doing what it is I want to do. I don't care about practicality, I don't care about sensibility, I don't care about political correctness, nor do I care about whether it makes sense. The only boundary condition is that it does not make me unduly financially exposed to having insufficient funds to die broke circa age 95. 

My view on a vehicle* decision in my 'retirement' is if getting rid of what I have and getting a new toy is going to make me measurably happier, I will bloody well do it. If I still truly enjoy what I have and am as comfortable with it as an old sock, then I keep it.

* I would dare not substitute DW in that foregoing statement. I want to live a bit longer.

Aded: To give this more context, I am perfectly happy so far with my 2007 Infiniti. BUT the day it really pisses me off...... .it's gone and I will have a new Jag F-type or a Porsche 911s Carrera in my garage. Howz that for rational behaviour?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Koogie - I woulda went with the Elantra.
Alta - go for it! in my retirement, all i'm wanting in a car is reliable and economical transportation to get me from A to B.


----------



## RussT (Jul 11, 2016)

Jargey...I live in southern Ontario. My Elantra was never oiled or undercoated. I guess I should have done that, although I don't know how effective that would have been on an old car.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> Koogie - I woulda went with the Elantra.
> Alta - go for it! in my retirement, all i'm wanting in a car is reliable and economical transportation to get me from A to B.


Good thing you stuck with the one you had then.


----------

